# It's beginning folks!



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Farah Mohamed Shirdon, a* Calgarian in his early 20s*, is fighting overseas with the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria, CBC News has learned.
Shirdon, who was enrolled in the Southern Alberta Institute of Technology until at least 2012, appears in an ISIS video released two months ago.
*Before burning his Canadian passport, Shirdon, in full view of the camera lens, issues a threat to Canada,* the U.S. and "all oppressors."





> Both Clairmont and Ashrafi were members of a small group of at* least six men who used an apartment building in downtown Calgary as a hub to discuss radical ideas and chart their path to jihad in Syria and Iraq, *
> CBC News has learned, but it’s not clear if Shirdon was a member of their inner circle as well.





> "I was really shocked because he has evolved big time, I don’t remember him even saying anything like that," said Ayedi, who last saw Shirdon this past September.
> “*He was just a regular guy.*”
> After burning his passport and uttering threats of violence, i*t is unlikely Shirdon will be allowed back into Canada. But there is a concern now that even more residents of Calgary may follow his lead*.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

"I’m shocked, shocked to find that _Islam_ is going on in here!" (Apologies to Captain Renault)

(Pour moi......it's been obvious for years.....unintended consequences brought on by those who didn't think things through.)


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> "I’m shocked, shocked to find that _Islam_ is going on in here!" (Apologies to Captain Renault)
> 
> (Pour moi......it's been obvious for years.....unintended consequences brought on by those who didn't think things through.)


So what is the solution? Cancel their existing passports, have them pledge allegiance to Canada and the Queen and if they refuse..start deporting them. Nip this in the bud..we Canadians are too soft with all the Charter of Rights and Freedoms. When the Queen ratified the charter, there was very few Islamic fundamentalists here in Canada, now there is more and more every year. Home grown terrorists!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

carverman said:


> So what is the solution?


I'm not sure there _is_ a 'solution', and, ironically, (as with so many other issues), those who will be most affected are currently the most complicit, (generally due to apathy or total obliviousness), in the demise of their own heritage. They don't know and they don't care that they don't know.

I'm afraid that allegiance pledges, due to the practice(s) of taqiyya and the like, are meaningless.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

The question maybe what is the RCMP (or our version of homeland security) is doing about these with-too-much-time-on-their-hands, brainwashed nuts?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> The question maybe what is the RCMP (or our version of homeland security) is doing about these with-too-much-time-on-their-hands, brainwashed nuts?


What would you have them do, (that the courts will not throw out as somehow contravening their 'civil rights')?

(Remember the cries of "Bring home that poor Canadian child Omar Khadr?)


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Since he was


> *Carverman: *... Before burning his Canadian passport, Shirdon, in full view of the camera lens, issues a threat to Canada, the U.S. and "all oppressors."


, start and charge him with civil disturbance or something... surely the local cops, if not the RCMP, can find a category for him. Keep up the charges and see how far he gets for his "fundamentalism".


----------



## lightcycle (Mar 24, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> Since he was , start and charge him with civil disturbance or something... surely the *local* cops, if not the RCMP, can find a category for him. Keep up the charges and see how far he gets for his "fundamentalism".


"Local" cops in this case would be the Syrian PD, and I doubt they're going to get right on that...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> Since he was , start and charge him with civil disturbance or something... surely the local cops, if not the RCMP, can find a category for him. Keep up the charges and see how far he gets for his "fundamentalism".


He left Canada with his Canadian passport to join ISIL( or whatever the al-quaeda group call themselves now). Since he did not commit any crimes in Canada, the RCMP would not have anything on him.
Once he got to Syria, he burned his Canadian passport and denounced Canada, so I guess he won't be coming back now, because without a valid passport, the only way he could
not get into Canada is as a refugee..and he doesn't qualify for that.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> He left Canada with his Canadian passport to join ISIL( or whatever the al-quaeda group call themselves now). Since he did not commit any crimes in Canada, the RCMP would not have anything on him.
> Once he got to Syria,* he burned his Canadian passport and denounced Canada, so I guess he won't be coming back now*, because without a valid passport, the only way he could not get into Canada is as a refugee..and he doesn't qualify for that.


 ... all the better, good riddance! So it's up to the RCMP to keep an eagle-eye out on this non-gratis terrorist-wannabe and make sure he doesn't slip in as an illegal alien or refugee either in the foreseeable future!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

carverman said:


> so I guess he won't be coming back now, because without a valid passport, the only way he could
> not get into Canada is as a refugee


Or perhaps go to the nearest friendly & cuddly Canadian embassy and have a new passport issued?

(That is, of course, if it was _his_ passport he burned........shades of John Kerry throwing someone _else's_ medals over the White House railings.)


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> Or perhaps go to the nearest friendly & cuddly Canadian embassy and have a new passport issued?
> 
> (That is, of course, if it was _his_ passport he burned........shades of John Kerry throwing someone _else's_ medals over the White House railings.)


Not sure IF it was his passport...

here's the story..
http://www.calgaryherald.com/news/c...receptive+audience+Calgary/9956313/story.html

Earlier this month, news emerged that *Pakistan born Salman Ashrafi, who grew up in Calgary, was part of a suicide bomb attack in Iraq in November 2013 *that left 46 people dead
I'm sorry, but a lot of our soldiers paid a high price for our freedom. We enjoy more rights and freedoms than most countries even remotely allow.

These so called "Canadians" who grew up here., should be proud they escaped the sectarian violence kiss the ground in Canada, thankful they don't have to put up with that.
Instead they tarnish the very principles that Canada represents..no loyalty..no patriotism...just brainwashed extremism!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

I saw a fire, and people ripping up what appeared to be passports......whose they were, and even if they had already expired, we'll probably never know.

I'm afraid it's naive to think that _they_ think that they owe Canada anything...we are kufar and haram........as I said previously "unintended consequences" on Canada's part.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> I saw a fire, and people ripping up what appeared to be passports......whose they were, and even if they had already expired, we'll probably never know.
> 
> I'm afraid it's naive to think that _they_ think that they owe Canada anything...we are kufar and haram........as I said previously "unintended consequences" on Canada's part.


Nemo..I guess you and I have lived too long? :biggrin: 

I remember at that age being part of the High School army cadets, drilling in the school yard, and going to Camp Ipperwash (near Grand Bend Ontario) , at the tender age of 15 to learn military skills and drilling. It was a great experience for a young boy my age (in the early 60s). Then at 16, I joined the militia (30th Field Artillery), and we had parades at the armoury in Kemptville and Ottawa, as well as going up to Camp Petawawa. 

I always thought that some military training (even if I didn't stay in past the age of 20), was good for a young man..it gave you respect for elders, people and of course
respect for Canada. Those were different times, I suppose, but being a immigrant/refugee at the age of 3 after WWII, I embraced Canada and never looked back...and the Queen of Canada, still has my respect that she deserves even today. 

I find it hard to believe that these Muslim radicals, many born in Canada, can allow themselves to be brainwashed by others to do their fighting in foreign lands. I suppose they think
it's their "jihad" or "call to arms"... the way we were called to arms in times of the the two world wars..but this is much different. Our young men went to fight for OUR COUNTRY,
to protect us against invasion by foreign dictatorships. This is not the case now..these young men being recruited should have choices.. and that is allegiance to Canada that has provided for their home and well being for all their existence.

They don't seem to get it....do they? To burn their passport and declare on al-Jazzera that they consider Canada their enemy now..is enough to make a grown man cry!

God Save Canada and God Save the Queen! In spite of Canadian/Ontario politics..this STILL IS the greatest Country in the world, IMO. 

I "weep" to see it erode to something less than it has been because of influence from others ....that have no business being here!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's a post I made about 9 months ago:

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/16147-the-Ghouta-massacre/page5


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...lass-underwent-procedure-exposed-9552854.html



> The shocking scale of female genital mutilation (FGM) in a Swedish school, where every single girl in one class had been subjected to the procedure, has been revealed.
> 
> School health services in Norrköping, eastern Sweden, discovered 60 cases of FGM since March, according to the Norrköpings Tidningar newspaper.
> 
> ...



(* Apparently the 'authorities' here don't "Get It" either...they appear to be viewing it as some sort of 'miscommunication problem'.)


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

From a legal standpoint, how do you criminalize FGM but not circumcision?

“Ritual circumcision of underage boys increasingly has come under attack in Scandinavia, both by left-wing secularists as well as right-wingers who fear the influence of immigration from Muslim countries”

"Popular among African tribal groups, it is known to symbolize a rite of passage into manhood or warrior status. It is symbolic in other ways, too, to demonstrate a pain that is the male counterpart of menstruation, birth or even hymen-breaking – as well as discourage masturbation among teens."

There are currently more refugees in the world than during WWII. So it was ok to fight then but not now?

God save the Queen. Insha'Allah


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> (* Apparently the 'authorities' here don't "Get It" either...they appear to be viewing it as some sort of 'miscommunication problem'.)


This is serious! The flood gates are open, and they have to close to protect Canadians from what could happen if action is not taken now. 

It appears they are taking "some form of action" on any new foreign visitors with a new security fee the foreign visitors have to pay ($7) to conduct a risk assessment, but
that may not prevent terrorists from coming in, because countries like Afghanistan and Somilia will not cooperate to provide 



> At present, the government of Canada does not possess the necessary authority to screen these individuals before they travel to Canada,” the federal notice says. “This causes significant expense, delay and inconvenience for the inadmissible foreign national, other travellers, airlines and the Canadian government.”





> In 2012-2013, m*ore than 7,000 visa-exempt foreign nationals were found ineligible to enter Canada for various reasons upon arriving in Canada by air*, the government says. That *includes 28 people who had previously been handed removal orders and were trying to return to Canada without authorization*.


http://o.canada.com/news/many-visitors-to-canada-will-pay-7-fee-under-security-plan


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...lass-underwent-procedure-exposed-9552854.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

m3s said:


> There are currently more refugees in the world than during WWII. So it was ok to fight then but not now?


The fight was for different reasons.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

carverman said:


> Let's not get into the cultural aspects of female mutilation please! This topic is about a) home grown terrorists ..and b) terrorists/insurgents and "recruiters for jihad" that are infiltrating parts of Canada.
> as what is taken place in Calgary and other cities.


You don't see any connection, any common thread?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

I recall reading Bill Bryson's _'Mother Tongue'_; at one point, discussing the Anglo-Saxon incursions into Britain, he quotes linguist Charlton Laird: 



> "The native Celts had become civilized, law-abiding people, accustomed to government and reliable police, nearly as helpless before an invading host as most modern civilian populations would be."


For at least a couple generations, in Western Europe and (most of) North America, schoolchildren have been inculcated with the 'progressive' concept that "All (other) cultures are equal, but yours is responsible for all the world's woes"......the underlying message of guilt creates a societal vacuum, which _will_ be filled...but with what?

In his 1955 book _Something of Value_, (based on the Mau Mau uprising in Kenya), Robert Ruark quotes a (supposed) Bantu proverb to the effect that "If you take away something traditional, you had better make sure to replace it with something of value"....(and by implication, if it's not replaced by something of value it might be replaced by something without value).

A century or more ago, immigrants to the US came because they wanted to be Americans......now you have groups like _La Raza_.......a continuum of erosion....and it's only going to worsen.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...o-left-British-suburb-for-jihad-in-Syria.html



> Counter-terrorism officers are hunting the jihadist masterminds who arranged for British students, including a teenage schoolboy, to travel to Syria to fight.
> Aseel Muthana, pictured here for the first time, is, at the age of 17, believed to be the youngest Briton so far to join Islamist terror networks operating in Syria and Iraq.
> His elder brother Nasser Muthana, 20, appeared on Friday in a chilling propaganda video for the Islamic State of Iraq and al-Sham (Isis), just two days after David Cameron warned of the threat posed by Britons returning from jihad.
> 
> His father Ahmed Muthana said on Saturday that his boys, both clever students with excellent career prospects, had been “brainwashed” in Britain into going to Syria. Mr Muthana insisted that their trips must have been arranged by terrorist recruiters.





> ....the chief constable of Greater Manchester Police and lead officer on the Government’s counter-terrorism strategy, said yesterday *an estimated 500 Britons had travelled to Syria and Iraq.
> His estimate was about a fifth higher than that previously given by William Hague, the Foreign Secretary.*
> Sir Peter said: “There is a huge amount of effort going on both abroad and in this country to identify people who may have gone out there.”
> He said authorities were trying to track their movements and make sure they are detained when they try to return.


----------



## gt_23 (Jan 18, 2014)

Nemo2 said:


> I'm not sure there _is_ a 'solution', and, ironically, (as with so many other issues), those who will be most affected are currently the most complicit, (generally due to apathy or total obliviousness), in the demise of their own heritage. They don't know and they don't care that they don't know.
> 
> I'm afraid that allegiance pledges, due to the practice(s) of taqiyya and the like, are meaningless.


Bang on....what I have often thought about are all the children in the middle east who have grown-up witnessing the adult men in their family get killed by Westerners. No doubt some of them will find their way to North America on student visas...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

gt_23 said:


> Bang on....what I have often thought about are all the children in the middle east who have grown-up witnessing the adult men in their family get killed by Westerners. No doubt some of them will find their way to North America on student visas...


Some already did..if you remember the two accused VIA train would be sabotuers that were caught in the nick of time..both were here on student visas..


> In September 2012, the Canadian Security Intelligence Service notified the RCMP it had been monitoring Mr. Jaser. Working with the FBI, police launched Project Smooth to investigate allegations Mr. Jaser and a Tunisian named Chiheb Esseghaier were planning a terrorist attack near Toronto.
> 
> Seven months later, on April 22, 2013, the RCMP arrested Mr. Jaser and Mr. Esseghaier on terrorism charges for allegedly conspiring to derail a passenger train as it approached Toronto from New York.


*But following a single, failed attempt to remove him in 2004, the government instead gave him a pardon and permanent residence, allowing him to stay in Canada and allegedly plot terror.*



> “It’s very bothersome to me because I’m an immigrant of this country,” Mr. Freemantle, who is now a licensing enforcement officer with the City of Toronto, said in an interview on Thursday.
> 
> “My family came here in ’76 and I know the hoops and bounds and leaps I had to jump through to obtain my citizenship. So it’s a little unsettling that a person of this type managed to skirt the system, as it were.”


----------



## gt_23 (Jan 18, 2014)

carverman said:


> Some already did..if you remember the two accused VIA train would be sabotuers that were caught in the nick of time..both were here on student visas..
> 
> 
> *But following a single, failed attempt to remove him in 2004, the government instead gave him a pardon and permanent residence, allowing him to stay in Canada and allegedly plot terror.*


They like the student visa route because they can get permanent residency very quickly (1 yr) after completing their studies.


----------

